# What Forms Are Needs For Health Care



## jacobleej (May 27, 2012)

Hi what forms are needed for pensioners from the UK to get health care for longer than 3 months as I will be moving out to Spain this coming year & would like any info on health care & what is needed to get health care...Thanks in advance..Regards Jake


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jacobleej said:


> Hi what forms are needed for pensioners from the UK to get health care for longer than 3 months as I will be moving out to Spain this coming year & would like any info on health care & what is needed to get health care...Thanks in advance..Regards Jake


you need to contact the DWP in Newcastle & ask for form S1 - this will be accepted as proof of health provision when you register as resident


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

A nice simple and neat reply from Xabi and also perfectly correct!! Also, when you first arrive you will need your EHIC cards. Once you have your residency and if you haven't received your S1 forms (a few fold on here have had problems - my parents applied for theirs before they moved, gave their new address in Spain and the forms were waiting for them when they arrived) you can still register for up to 2 years.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> A nice simple and neat reply from Xabi and also perfectly correct!! Also, when you first arrive you will need your EHIC cards. Once you have your residency and if you haven't received your S1 forms (a few fold on here have had problems - my parents applied for theirs before they moved, gave their new address in Spain and the forms were waiting for them when they arrived) you can still register for up to 2 years.


thrax -you can't register with state healthcare with your EHIC cards - yes in the past it has happened when local healthcentres haven't understood the rules - but it is essentially fraudulent to try to do so

the EHIC is for emergency HOLIDAY healthcare ONLY

you can of course use it for up to 90 days before you register as resident - after that, even if you don't register, you are still considered to be resident & no longer on holiday, so can't use it under the terms of the card

things are really tightening up

do you realise that as of yesterday if you have a _tarjeta samitaria _but aren't registered as resident (yes, that has also been possible in the past) you can & quite likely will be refused healthcare?

there are unfortunately a lot of people out there with healthcare who aren't legally entitled to it - & the computers are all starting to talk to each other


as an example of how 'on the ball' they are becoming, I took my dd to the doctor the other day & the receptionist (who I know fairly well & have done many translation favours for) took me aside for a quiet word - she just wanted to let me know that our healthcare would stop in 2 months because I'm not working, and that she was sorry that I'd lost my job. In fact I have 'baja'd ' at the beginning of August from paying autonómo cos I'm actually not working atm - taking a longish holiday - but will be 'alta-ing' again when I start work again.
Just shows how up to date the computer system is - it already showed that I wasn't paying into the system!


----------



## jacobleej (May 27, 2012)

Thank you for the advice as it is welcomed...it's a long time since I lived out in Spain but I was brought up there & my family(daughter) was born there & married to her Spanish husband & resides there plus my grand kids...I did have a Spanish ID many years ago but no longer have one...not sure how that goes now with having an all Spanish family already there...i suppose it would be a lot of paperwork y maybe years to get my Spanish ID back but not too worried about it at the mo...

All info I am very grateful of & if you have any useful info all will be welcomed...Thanks a lot...Regards Jake


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jacobleej said:


> Thank you for the advice as it is welcomed...it's a long time since I lived out in Spain but I was brought up there & my family(daughter) was born there & married to her Spanish husband & resides there plus my grand kids...I did have a Spanish ID many years ago but no longer have one...not sure how that goes now with having an all Spanish family already there...i suppose it would be a lot of paperwork y maybe years to get my Spanish ID back but not too worried about it at the mo...
> 
> All info I am very grateful of & if you have any useful info all will be welcomed...Thanks a lot...Regards Jake


if you already have a NIE number that will still be on record - you'd just have to give them your name & DOB

you'll still need to register as resident though even if you had 'residencia' years ago it will have lapsed 

the rules have all changed in the past 5-6 years

how long ago did you live here?


----------



## jacobleej (May 27, 2012)

Hi I left Spain in 1975 so it is a very long time ago now...I will have to look into it all & it will help that my family speak it much better than I do so that could be an asset lol...I'm not sure if my daughter could find anything out about health care...only reason I wanted to know is that I am on medication & that needs to continue so I need to be able to get that...regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jacobleej said:


> Hi I left Spain in 1975 so it is a very long time ago now...I will have to look into it all & it will help that my family speak it much better than I do so that could be an asset lol...I'm not sure if my daughter could find anything out about health care...only reason I wanted to know is that I am on medication & that needs to continue so I need to be able to get that...regards


if as you said in the first post you are a UK pensioner then the information I gave you is correct

call the DWP in Newcastle tomorrow & they will tell you the same thing - don't ask for them to action the forms though until a few weeks before you are ready to move & give them the date you will be moving - once they are issued you are no longer entitled to healthcare in the UK


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> thrax -you can't register with state healthcare with your EHIC cards - yes in the past it has happened when local healthcentres haven't understood the rules - but it is essentially fraudulent to try to do so
> 
> the EHIC is for emergency HOLIDAY healthcare ONLY
> 
> ...



Even when we were there the EHIC could only be used for emergencies and not for on going treatment. If you have a permanent address in Spain they cant be used at all - you may get away with it once if you lie and tell them that you are only visiting??? but they are cracking down apparently

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Even when we were there the EHIC could only be used for emergencies and not for on going treatment. If you have a permanent address in Spain they cant be used at all - you may get away with it once if you lie and tell them that you are only visiting??? but they are cracking down apparently
> 
> Jo xxx


You DO need to apply for a "Spanish" EHIC card though when in Spain, so that you are covered when you are on holiday elsewhere. As a pensioner and a UK expat you have to apply to DWP UK for it now, rather than Spain. Did mine last year


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Even when we were there the EHIC could only be used for emergencies and not for on going treatment. If you have a permanent address in Spain they cant be used at all - you may get away with it once if you lie and tell them that you are only visiting??? but they are cracking down apparently
> 
> Jo xxx


on our local FB group there have been quite a few recently saying that they have been refused treatment even WITH an EHIC ......... if it appears they have used it too often over too long a time period - some of these people DO live here & ARE cheating , but some have holiday homes & are legit 

we even had a report yesterday of a woman with a baby being initially turned away & they had _tarjetas sanitarias _!!! 

luckily someone saw how sick the baby was & saw sense


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> on our local FB group there have been quite a few recently saying that they have been refused treatment even WITH an EHIC ......... if it appears they have used it too often over too long a time period - some of these people DO live here & ARE cheating , but some have holiday homes & are legit
> 
> we even had a report yesterday of a woman with a baby being initially turned away & they had _tarjetas sanitarias _!!!
> 
> luckily someone saw how sick the baby was & saw sense


 Sounds like they're "tarring all expats with the same brush" - It time to follow the rules in spain

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I only stated what has been our experience. In addition to the cards we also had to give our residency and proof of where we live in Spain. Having done all that we were told we are entitled to 2 years health provision. I guess didfferent rules and interpretations happen everywhere but I am certainly not trying to be misleading. We simply followed the rules and regs as told to us by the staff at the clinic.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> You DO need to apply for a "Spanish" EHIC card though when in Spain, so that you are covered when you are on holiday elsewhere. As a pensioner and a UK expat you have to apply to DWP UK for it now, rather than Spain. Did mine last year


yes, I must remember to do that - apply for TSEs - we didn't have them when we went to the UK in January & dd1 had to go to the docs for a prescription & an ear infection

luckily my sister-in-law's GP took pity on us under the circumstances & treated her


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> yes, I must remember to do that - apply for TSEs - we didn't have them when we went to the UK in January & dd1 had to go to the docs for a prescription & an ear infection
> 
> luckily my sister-in-law's GP took pity on us under the circumstances & treated her



You'd better do that within the next 2 months then or you'll have to wait 'till you've alta'd again.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> You'd better do that within the next 2 months then or you'll have to wait 'till you've alta'd again.


I'll be alta'd again tomorrow 

I wish you could do it half way through the month - I am only doing a few classes over the next couple of weeks & not really back to full steam til the kids go back to school after the 14th


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I'll be alta'd again tomorrow




Oooooh matron !!!!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I'll be alta'd again tomorrow
> 
> I wish you could do it half way through the month - I am only doing a few classes over the next couple of weeks & not really back to full steam til the kids go back to school after the 14th


When you are you should be able to apply online here;

https://sede.seg-social.gob.es/Sede_1/Lanzadera/index.htm?URL=98


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> When you are you should be able to apply online here;
> 
> https://sede.seg-social.gob.es/Sede_1/Lanzadera/index.htm?URL=98


thanks gus - I think we already have that on the FAQs - if not I'll add it


----------

